
Show HN: A tool to make giving to charity more transparent - danmeade
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/give-with-ella
======
danmeade
Hey HN!

I've spent a short working on a tool to help change public perception of
charity, and encourage charity's to be better at being open about their
finances and activities.

Right now it just covers the UK market, but I plan to include U.S, EU and
Australian charities soon also.

